# Tapping under the basket before Tamping



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok - I came across this and its made a great difference to my tamping success, I've not heard it mentioned before here but I'm sure it has been -

I was told recently that after tapping the side of the PF to even out the grounds always then tap under the PF as it will collapse any pockets of air - and do you know it does, the coffee sits down quite a bit and looks more solid before tamping.

worth a go if you haven't tried it before.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's exactly what I do. A couple of taps on the side to even it out, and a couple straight down to collapse and settle before tamping. I do it on one of those little rubber mat things you get from a well known Swedish furniture shop. Keeps from making too much noise and denting anything (such as my wooden worktop). It's been working pretty well for me this far.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Been talked about numerous times and used to do that before I got the OCD distribution tool.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jason1wood said:


> Been talked about numerous times and used to do that before I got the OCD distribution tool.


Same here.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

We have cheap worktops, I just smack it down on that and against it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This has been posted before , but worth it again ...3.40 for the tapping






and of course this









from here

https://baristahustle.com/how-to-distribute-by-tapping/


----------

